# Adventures in mowing...



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2011)

Mowing+Fire = A bad situation...







Guess I'll be going to Home Depot this weekend..hah


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 7, 2011)

Shouldn't have tried to start the motor with your hand ray.....


----------



## JTM (Apr 8, 2011)

dang


----------



## relapse98 (Apr 8, 2011)

That's it. I'm swearing off mowing.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 8, 2011)

haha


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

looks like an excuse to buy something green (JD) (o;


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 21, 2011)

S.Courtemanche:60540 said:
			
		

> looks like an excuse to buy something green (JD) (o;



You read my mind...Haha


----------



## LCWebb (Apr 22, 2011)

It is weed-eaters that always have it out for me and refuse to work.


----------



## robert leachman (Apr 22, 2011)

Shoulda got a Snapper....mine  is 18yrs old and going strong!!!!!!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Brother Blake!  I'm glad you're back in business.  It doesn't matter what you purchased, just that you purchased.  And, I'm willing to help you break it in.  What say ye come on down to the northwest side of Houston and give her a whirl on my grass.  

I'll keep the beverages (those that will be left) iced down and the patio fan on full blast to keep you comfortable between cutting and edging activities.  Heck, I can even turn on the sprinkle system the day before you arrive to make sure no burn damage is incurred by either your beautiful new machine or my soon to be well manacured lawn.  

WOW!  I can't hardly wait.  Good show.


----------



## Casey (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone else find drinking and mowing dificult.  It's like you have to chug it or u end up drinking mud.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 25, 2011)

Nothing to it. Bring your mower & beer by my house Saturday & I'll show you how it's done. (Don't come Sunday- I'll be at Hatley's house eatin' barbecue!)  :wink:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2011)

Casey said:


> Anyone else find drinking and mowing dificult.  It's like you have to chug it or u end up drinking mud.


 





Problem solved!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Great idea Brother Blake.  Now I don't have to leave the shade, ceiling fan, and my rocker to go out and offer the man an adult beverage to refresh himself.  I B liking this big time!

Stay close to the cooler, that's my motto.
:thumbup1:


Yo! Brother billy_lins77488, when's Hatley puttin' on the feed bag!  We get through at my house I'll be right over.


----------

